# Panasonic SE-2680 Turntable



## Jgrden (Mar 4, 2012)

So we lugged this turntable across the U.S. and finally installed it. The arm won't lift out of its docking port and clear the little white gate and set itself own on the record. I went on-line to search for an owners manual. This stupid "ASK" site keeps coming up and acting like they are the authority in finding things when all they do IS GET IN THE WAY. 
Anyway, does anyone have a manual for a Panasonic SE-2680 turn table?


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Try this, John.
Free Panasonic Turntable User Manuals | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 4, 2012)

I've found the following:

Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

Search Results Service Manuals, Owner's Manuals, Repair Manuals, User Manual, Circuit Diagrams Manuals-In-Pdf.com

but they are all pay for the manual sites.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 5, 2012)

writeitdown said:


> I've found the following:
> 
> Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.
> 
> ...


Excellent site.


----------

